

K&R C Programming, Quantum Books, Cambridge, MA - sefk
http://sef.kloninger.com/2013/09/knr-c-label/

======
pivo
Wow. Brings back so many memories. I bought my copy at Quantum books too, and
got my internet through world.std.com as well. If I remember correctly, that
ISP was in Coolidge Corner in Brookline, in or near the S.S. Pierce building.
They were great guys.

